# Neem Oil on Buds 6 weeks in flower, OK?



## funk ya (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello, anyone hear claims of Neem Oil enhancing flavor? My little friends (mites) are back after a long vacation, I was just bragging too, jinxed myself. 6 weeks into flower, and not really wanting to spray those trich loaded buds.. anyone smoke Neemed buds (sprayed late)? And dose anyone think I should not spray, and why? alternate ideas? thanks for reading !


----------



## dick smack (Nov 13, 2010)

also curious about this. I'm about 3 weeks in and just sprayed mine a few days ago and no ill effects yet. just wondering if it'll affect the smoke flavor later on though.


----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 13, 2010)

ive sprayed it late into flowering before. As far as taste goes it really dont affect it much as far as i can remember. My advice to you is make sure that when you do spray (if you decide to) its a very fine mist nothing heavy. You dont want to get the buds really moist since you might risk getting mold. So if you have a very very fine mist you should be fine. And before harvest give it a real good flush.


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 13, 2010)

Screw mites and go hydro.


----------



## Lavender Lady (Nov 13, 2010)

You get mites with hydo also.


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 13, 2010)

EBB/FLOW HYDRO maybe. I have never had MITES on any DWC setup if you keep area clean


----------



## PurpleRhinoceros (Nov 13, 2010)

Get a pump sprayer. They can go for 7 bucks at homedepot. They will produce the mist you are looking for. I'd say try to spray the fan leaves and as little mist on the buds as possible. The purpose of neem is to stop the reproductive cycles of the invaders. Neem is like mother natures birth control. I've even seen some tests show that it has some effect on female humans, in regards to preventing reproduction. So the best you can hope for is that they take the bait and eat up your neem oil.


----------



## funk ya (Nov 13, 2010)

.... you car carry a spider mite into your grow room, just from your clothes brushing againt an out door plant, they can infest any plant no matter what the medium, in that situation... hitch hickers ! dont stop to pick these creeps up! lol I might try a small paint brush and brush on just the leaves.... the little critters seem to prefer leaves to lay eggs/feed on, is this true? or its all fair game? seems like I read it tastes like licorice? red licorice sounds good, I dont like black licorice! lol ..... pump sprayer is good advice !


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 13, 2010)

RawBudzski said:


> EBB/FLOW HYDRO maybe. I have never had MITES on any DWC setup if you keep area clean


any one can get spider mites hydro or not. and i would not use neem on a plant that late in flower cuz it will make the buds taste a lil like it and it is not good tasting, i would also not recomend spraying that far into flower but you kinda have to. if you do spray with neem and after theri gone do a spay of plain water to rinse it a lil


----------



## funk ya (Nov 14, 2010)

I just did the fan leaves and outer sugar leaves by hand, worked ok, hardley any on the buds, took a while. I hope this will get me by... I got them early, so if I keep my eyes peeled, maybe I can mqke it to harvest.... thanks for the advice... do mites stop eating once they are cut down? I just need to make till I harvest I hope?


----------



## neobes (Dec 27, 2010)

Funk Ya,

How did the neem oil work out? Any taste or smell on buds afterwards?


----------

